

Ask HN: Is The Singularity Happening Now? - meira

As we can&#x27;t prevent internet from keep growing and solve all human problems, is right to assume that the singularity is already happening?
======
angersock
Can't happen without IPv6, and that's a ways away.

Internet has been lobotomized frequently recently, so I don't think it's a
foregone conclusion that everything is going to be magic and unicorns.

